# Desperately Need Fosters in Southern California



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My house is full. I can fit one more, but that's about it. There are so many in need here in So Cal, and with so few foster homes, I'm getting a little worried.









Is anyone interested??


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> My house is full. I can fit one more, but that's about it. There are so many in need here in So Cal, and with so few foster homes, I'm getting a little worried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish you the best with this. I think you and I have a similiar situation: we got some of the old, hard to place ones that, instead of fosters became family members. While we do love them, they do take the place of one that could be held in a foster situation. I finally just had to go to transports and donations. No more room in the inn here.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=335607
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm afraid my newest foster, 13-year-old Lulu, will be with me for quite some time. Not much interest in the seniors. I wonder why that is. Heck, Daisy was a foster for a year, before I adopted her. I've now enjoyed almost two wonderful years with her, and plan on many more.

I'm hoping to find a couple more fosters in my area where I can take the "easily adoptable" ones to. This way, we could save many more. I can still take in the ones, who will be in foster for awhile longer. You're absolutely right though. There comes a point where there is no more room at the Inn.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Debbie,

You know that I would help you in a second if you ever have a need in the Jersey area...I know that you don't really get them through here though. 

I already have two and don't know about my condo neighbors...but for short term I would certainly chance it.

Good luck finding someone or even many who can help in your area.

In my area, the little ones are scooped up very quickly and I know in your area the little ones are sitting waiting for a home...poor little things just need a bit of love and a nice lap to call home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

bump-de-bump


----------

